# Coding 93970/93971 (Duplex Scan of Extremity Veins)



## amber.ramey@jax.ufl.edu (Sep 10, 2012)

I have reviewed both codes time and time again. I researched both in Coding Strategies, Inc. and Medlearn and cannot find any verbage indicating that each vein must be listed in the dictation. Does anyone know if all have to be listed. I have several physicians that will dictate every vein with the exception of one. Some say sine it wasn't listed then we should down code to limited. But I'm not sure I agree with billing limited only because I can't find documentation that states we must dictate each one. Any thoughts?


----------



## JaimePaulson (Sep 26, 2016)

I am in a similar situation.  It is impossible to find any resource that lists the specific requirements.


----------



## sheath (Nov 4, 2016)

*Coding 93970/93971*

I was in the same boat until I stumbled across this article, http://apfsbilling.com/2016/03/comparative-billing-report-medicare/

I hope you find this as helpful and informative as I did!


----------

